# full size model variants wtih mag release on both sides



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there a full size Model like the 17 but using the 40 S&W that has mag releases on both sides?

Also is the Model 17 MB which does have mag releases on both sides still in production?

Thank You


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The full size Glock in .40 is the 22, I don't think they have a 22 with the ambi mag release on both sides, the 4th Generation models have a switchable magazine release for right or left handed users.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

flw said:


> Is there a full size Model like the 17 but using the 40 S&W that has mag releases on both sides? Also is the Model 17 MB which does have mag releases on both sides still in production? Thank You


I think you might be cornfused. There is no such thing as a G-17 with, 'mag releases' on both sides. Glock only made one model with an ambidextrous magazine release - A G-21; and it went down in flames.

At the present time, new 4th generation Models: 17, 19, 22, & 23 Glocks have a REVERSIBLE magazine release that can be swapped from one side of the pistol to the other.

As for the Glock Model 17MB? I don't think it's ever been for sale on, 'this side of the pond'. There seems to be a lot of confusion about this particular model designation, too. I know for a fact that, 'MB' designated a Glock pistol with a trigger lock.

Personally I remain unaware of any, 'MB' model that had an ambidextrous magazine release. Maybe, but, I've never seen one here.


----------

